
Show HN: Python library for near 100 extra higher-level functional tools - chuancong
https://github.com/chuanconggao/extratools/
======
some_account
Nice looking library with good documentation. Why haven't we heard about this
before?

~~~
chuancong
Thank you for the support.

I created this library only three weeks ago. It started for my personal
projects, to avoid rewriting the same logic again and again.

Right now, it has grown to a quite complete library. I am consistently adding
new tools and refactoring every a few days.

